# guy finds iguana in the trash



## Rhetoric (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_p969U0eSA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 10, 2012)

I just watched this on the reptile report. Really heartbreaking.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 10, 2012)

That's really bad. I work in the fish/reptile department of a pet store and I'm always afraid of something like that happening, but it's REALLY hard to throw something out, since we make up the enclosures for what we're getting ahead of time. I'm pretty sure that iguana is going to be taken care of better by him than the store!


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 10, 2012)

I would like to believe it was an honest mistake. I'm not saying it would make this OK but I have a hard time believing someone working at a pet store would intentionally throw an animal away.


----------



## Teguzilla (Sep 11, 2012)

That's really sad. That's exactly why I will never like Pet Stores PERIOD. All Pet Stores should just stop selling reptiles and amphibians altogether. Every time I go to a Pet Store, the employees are almost always extremely stupid when it comes to herps. I remember one time I went there to check out some Crested Geckos. One of the employees comes over to me and starts explaining their care...I was so pissed off afterwards. She said crested geckos need a temp of about 80 degrees and that they eat these cube gels made for them. I then started to tell her their proper care and she kinda got an attitude.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 11, 2012)

Teguzilla said:


> That's really sad. That's exactly why I will never like Pet Stores PERIOD. All Pet Stores should just stop selling reptiles and amphibians altogether. Every time I go to a Pet Store, the employees are almost always extremely stupid when it comes to herps. I remember one time I went there to check out some Crested Geckos. One of the employees comes over to me and starts explaining their care...I was so pissed off afterwards. She said crested geckos need a temp of about 80 degrees and that they eat these cube gels made for them. I then started to tell her their proper care and she kinda got an attitude.



80 degrees? Which pet store? It's kinda funny, people rescue/buy animals from other pet stores and then give them to my store to take care of. We just got two Emerald Swifts given to us by someone who bought them from another store, and one had a HUGE scabby boil thing on its chest from something that just kept getting worse. Last night we took him to a herp vet and got it surgically removed and will be treating it twice a day until it gets better. We also guarantee our own animals for a month after adoption. Not all pet stores are bad  We pride ourselves on giving out accurate information and never giving up on animals in our care. I recommend complaining to management if employees are giving out bad info like that so they know they can't just hire without proper training.


----------



## chelvis (Sep 11, 2012)

honestly having worked at a Petco and Petsmart this kind of surprises me, not that the herps are not taken care of thats not hard to believe at all, but that it got thrown away. We were watched so closely on animal inventory (except with fish because the died all the time) that if an iggy went missing we would hear about it. I think this was who ever was unloading mistake, and a terrible on at that its not like it was a freaking cat toy. 

Really there needs to be a change at the cooperate level, I just went back to visit one of my stores and they have a sub-adult beardie in the back that they are trying to adopt out but they can not tell people that. The reason? He is health, friendly, good eater nothing wrong at all, his just "too big". I was going to take him but I'm not really into beardies but might take him to a reptile store instead. The animal care person has been there since I was there and keeps herps, birds, fish and small animals and knows her stuff! However she cannot over step the "guidelines" from animal advice to product sales. Many stores like these are hesitant to hire people like me anymore because I don't follow what the say. 

Any way long rant. Looks like the iggy is in good hands now.


----------



## frost (Sep 11, 2012)

there is a shop near me that intentionally tells people wrong information just to sell the animal. i was in pet smart once and someone came in looking for a cage for for an iguana and the person told me that the store told them it only gets to about a foot long and doesn't need uvb and eats crickets. and that is what the owner of the store said.and if any animal is about to die or is dead they just throw them in the trash.


----------

